# Coach: Derrick Rose himself again



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Chicago Bulls coach Tom Thibodeau said Rose's speed and explosiveness are back to where the former MVP feels like himself again.

http://espn.go.com/chicago/nba/stor...eed-explosiveness-back-where-rose-feels-again


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Great. Just in time for the playoffs....


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

What a joke, the guy has been ready since March. Bulls season is over and all of a sudden hes 110% now!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

But hes ready now...... in his mind. The part that really counts.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I guess the good Lord finally gave him the go-ahead.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

R-Star said:


> But hes ready now...... in his mind. The part that really counts.


Not really. 

Hes been ready, what this just tells us is that THEY made the decision to NOT play this season the minute he got injured.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Not really.
> 
> Hes been ready, what this just tells us is that THEY made the decision to NOT play this season the minute he got injured.


Which is why THEY said he was cleared to play and hoped he'd decide to come back during the playoffs?

It was Derrick's decision to sit.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Which is why THEY said he was cleared to play and hoped he'd decide to come back during the playoffs?
> 
> It was Derrick's decision to sit.


By THEY I mean Rose, Reggie and BJ.

The whole idea that hes now mentally ready, doesn't matter.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

and that means thibs has been lying about the whole thing.(this is an article that only has coach quotes)

and he would do that because......?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> and that means thibs has been lying about the whole thing.(this is an article that only has coach quotes)
> 
> and he would do that because......?


Because he's evil to the core and was trying to screw Rose over of course. 



Either that, or Rose has been good enough to play for quite some time and is just a coward and a pussy. 

Take your choice.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Because he's evil to the core and was trying to screw Rose over of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its neither. Team Rose made the decision to sit out the season. The fact that Thibs say's Rose is mentally ready is pointless. The damn Bulls season is over.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Because he's evil to the core and was trying to screw Rose over of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you make no sense .

thibs , about a month ago said rose made the right decision by not playing .

now he is saying rose looks like the old rose again .

Reinsdorf, rose thibs , bulls players have actually been extremely consistent in their quotes, in that he wasn't ready and they were taking it slow.

for yours and 69's viewpoint to be correct everyone has to be a liar and have been maintaining this cover story for almost 4 months.

thats why it makes no sense, its far more likely the doctor was in error by clearing him too early...or that bulls management released that info in an attempt to pressure him and it backfired, because he just wasn't ready.

if rose was ready and spitefully not playing, forcing everyone to toe the line and cover for him , he cant play for them anyway , it makes him the kind of person/player that is a teamwrecker which is extremely unlikely ,

they are going to have to trade him , the sooner the better .


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> you make no sense .
> 
> thibs , about a month ago said rose made the right decision by not playing .
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but it wasn't the doctor's who came out and told the media Rose was cleared to play, now was it? So saying Thibs and the Bulls have been consistent in their viewpoint on Rose isn't even close to accurate.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it wasn't the doctor's who came out and told the media Rose was cleared to play, now was it? So saying Thibs and the Bulls have been consistent in their viewpoint on Rose isn't even close to accurate.


actually it was .

the doctor(his name is brian cole their head doctor)

and sad to say he has made this mistake before 

in 2009

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2009-03-11/sports/0903100767_1_luol-deng-fracture-stress



and in 2011
http://www.suntimes.com/sports/bask...-after-playing-with-broken-leg-in-game-4.html

now we are here in 2013 i'm just saying its much more likely a pattern here than not.

the head doctor makes a decision on when to clear a guy, not paxson or thibs , and bulls management released it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

oh good

cause man I bet they were really wondering if he'd be ready to play the next game


in November


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Thibodeau doesn't qualify as Rose's brother, but he ought to get consideration for BFF status...he's had DRose's back at every turn.

It might have been really ugly in the media if Rose had proclaimed himself "ready to play" on June 13. So Thibodeau just made his observation to the media and Rose is once again saved aggravation.

Ain't love grand?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

R-Star said:


> But hes ready now...... in his mind. The part that really counts.


Honestly I liked your post even though it was sarcasm. That is the most important thing that matters. Basketball is a mental game. Health is a mental game in some ways. If Rose was mentally rattled maybe he favors the other knee or alters the way he jumps, which could lead to more injury. You're not ready to come back until you're physically AND mentally ready for it. You can call him what you want to call him, but I'm happy Rose made the decision he made.

If it was like an Andrew Bynum that just seemed like he didn't want to come back because he's a lazy bum. I understand. But Rose works his ass off and is a competitor. He's ready when he says he's ready. Good for Rose for sticking to his guns. Stoked to be able to watch him come back in full force next year.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

transplant said:


> Thibodeau doesn't qualify as Rose's brother, but he ought to get consideration for BFF status...he's had DRose's back at every turn.
> 
> It might have been really ugly in the media if Rose had proclaimed himself "ready to play" on June 13. So Thibodeau just made his observation to the media and Rose is once again saved aggravation.
> 
> Ain't love grand?


it would be ugly ...but its the offseason .

you dont get a lot quotes from players in the off season , for instance i don't remember kirk or luol saying they are good to go now.

if thibs doesn't say anything my gues is nothing gets said for the reason you stated.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> Honestly I liked your post even though it was sarcasm. That is the most important thing that matters. Basketball is a mental game. Health is a mental game in some ways. If Rose was mentally rattled maybe he favors the other knee or alters the way he jumps, which could lead to more injury. You're not ready to come back until you're physically AND mentally ready for it. You can call him what you want to call him, but I'm happy Rose made the decision he made.
> 
> If it was like an Andrew Bynum that just seemed like he didn't want to come back because he's a lazy bum. I understand. But Rose works his ass off and is a competitor. He's ready when he says he's ready. Good for Rose for sticking to his guns. Stoked to be able to watch him come back in full force next year.


**** that shit. That's the nicest way I can show my disgust on the "Whenever he thinks hes ready. Lets all pat him on the back for saying no and refusing to play until its on his terms."

He signed a contract. A multi million dollar contract at that. Anyone here able to take as much time off work as they want? Anyone? "Sorry boss, I'm all better _physically_, but I'm just not _mentally_ in it right now, you know?"

Again. **** that shit. Its absolute garbage. The guy was dunking in pre games in the playoffs. If you can dunk, you can play well enough, that's for sure. Joakim Noah should break Derrick's nose the second he steps on the court next season.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I never wanted to judge a player's body or how hurt/recovered they are but didn't Iman Shumpert have the same injury on the same day and he came back in January

I mean damn Derrick


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dre said:


> I never wanted to judge a player's body or how hurt/recovered they are but didn't Iman Shumpert have the same injury on the same day and he came back in January
> 
> I mean damn Derrick


I hope Iman was ready. Because that's all that matters to me. Is if Iman was _ready_. You know, in his mind.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Hibachi! said:


> Honestly I liked your post even though it was sarcasm. That is the most important thing that matters. Basketball is a mental game. Health is a mental game in some ways. If Rose was mentally rattled maybe he favors the other knee or alters the way he jumps, which could lead to more injury. You're not ready to come back until you're physically AND mentally ready for it. You can call him what you want to call him, but I'm happy Rose made the decision he made.
> 
> If it was like an Andrew Bynum that just seemed like he didn't want to come back because he's a lazy bum. I understand. But Rose works his ass off and is a competitor. He's ready when he says he's ready. Good for Rose for sticking to his guns. Stoked to be able to watch him come back in full force next year.


Amen. Amazing how fast people turn on a player. They love you one day then hate your guts the next.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

taco_daddy said:


> Amen. Amazing how fast people turn on a player. They love you one day then hate your guts the next.



You said day, but I think you meant to say year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

lmao


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

R-Star said:


> You said day, but I think you meant to say year.


Okay, I can go with that. :lol:

They love you one year, then they hate you the next.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

R-Star said:


> **** that shit. That's the nicest way I can show my disgust on the "Whenever he thinks hes ready. Lets all pat him on the back for saying no and refusing to play until its on his terms."
> 
> He signed a contract. A multi million dollar contract at that. Anyone here able to take as much time off work as they want? Anyone? "Sorry boss, I'm all better _physically_, but I'm just not _mentally_ in it right now, you know?"
> 
> Again. **** that shit. Its absolute garbage. The guy was dunking in pre games in the playoffs. If you can dunk, you can play well enough, that's for sure. Joakim Noah should break Derrick's nose the second he steps on the court next season.


What is your opinion on Granger now? I'm assuming he went from Indy's poster boy to scapegoat in 1 year's time as did Rose???


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> What is your opinion on Granger now? I'm assuming he went from Indy's poster boy to scapegoat in 1 year's time as did Rose???


Seeing as Granger tried to actually come back, and ended up getting shelved and having a surgery since he clearly wasn't 100%? 

No.

If anything you helped prove my point. Granger at least tried to come back. Rose hid like a bitch.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Seeing as Granger tried to actually come back, and ended up getting shelved and having a surgery since he clearly wasn't 100%?
> 
> No.
> 
> If anything you helped prove my point. Granger at least tried to come back. Rose hid like a bitch.


So it would have been better for your franchise player to come back and five games later figure out that it is not right. Is that not the definition of coming back too soon? What are the chances of injury on an injured knee? Why didn't Granger opt to have surgery after the season ended a year ago?

Sounds like he hurt the team by his choices to me.

Conspiracy theories are fun though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> So it would have been better for your franchise player to come back and five games later figure out that it is not right. Is that not the definition of coming back too soon? What are the chances of injury on an injured knee? Why didn't Granger opt to have surgery after the season ended a year ago?
> 
> Sounds like he hurt the team by his choices to me.
> 
> Conspiracy theories are fun though.


Sounds like a guy who tried his hardest to come back, and he just wasn't up to snuff and the team had already replaced his production with Paul George.

Not at all the same situation. And even if it were, at least Danny _tried_ to come back. He didn't pull this "Maybe I'll play. Ask my big bro what he thinks!" bullshit.

Everyone here, including yourself knows damn well Derrick could have played just fine in the playoffs. But some of you would rather come up with elaborate excuses for him. "Oh, he wasn't mentally ready."


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Sounds like a guy who tried his hardest to come back, and he just wasn't up to snuff and the team had already replaced his production with Paul George.
> 
> Not at all the same situation. And even if it were, at least Danny _tried_ to come back. He didn't pull this "Maybe I'll play. Ask my big bro what he thinks!" bullshit.
> 
> Everyone here, including yourself knows damn well Derrick could have played just fine in the playoffs. But some of you would rather come up with elaborate excuses for him. "Oh, he wasn't mentally ready."


you keep believing it bud .

hey , who cleared him to play even though he was unfit , the equipment manager ?

not a doctor or anything like that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> you keep believing it bud .
> 
> hey , who cleared him to play even though he was unfit , the equipment manager ?
> 
> not a doctor or anything like that.


Who cleared Granger?

Granger did. And he didn't come to the team with some horseshit "I'm not playing until I'm 110%" co-out either.

Granger knew he wasn't 100%, but that he was close so he tried to come back and help the team. It turned out that he wasn't going to help the Pacers, so he shut it down and got surgery to insure he was ready for the start of next season.

Because Danny is a man. Not a spoiled little bitch like Rose.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Who cleared Granger?
> 
> Granger did. And he didn't come to the team with some horseshit "I'm not playing until I'm 110%" co-out either.
> 
> ...


players can't clear themselves , but keep trolling ,um..posting .


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> players can't clear themselves , but keep trolling ,um..posting .


Uhh.... they sure as hell can if they've already been cleared by medical staff like both Granger and Rose were.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Uhh.... they sure as hell can if they've already been *cleared by medical staff* like both Granger and Rose were.




:chappelle:


the bulls staff was wrong obviously ....as was the pacers staff.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> :chappelle:
> 
> 
> the bulls staff was wrong obviously ....as was the pacers staff.


How exactly was the Bulls staff wrong?

Rose was dunking pre game. Do you argue that?

Maybe he reinjured himself filming all those tough guy gym session videos for Adidas.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> How exactly was the Bulls staff wrong?
> 
> Rose was dunking pre game. Do you argue that?
> 
> Maybe he reinjured himself filming all those tough guy gym session videos for Adidas.


big whoop , he's 6'3 and world class athlete , there probably hasn't been a day since he was 13 he couldn't dunk off one leg. 

it doesn't mean anything.

but hey according to you on page 1 the bulls staff doesn't make those decisions ....but on page 3 they do .


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> big whoop , he's 6'3 and world class athlete , there probably hasn't been a day since he was 13 he couldn't dunk off one leg.
> 
> it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> but hey according to you on page 1 the bulls staff doesn't make those decisions ....but on page 3 they do .


He was actually dunking off his injured knee, so it kind of does matter.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is a highly productive argument. I can see one of you caving into the other at any moment now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> big whoop , he's 6'3 and world class athlete , there probably hasn't been a day since he was 13 he couldn't dunk off one leg.
> 
> it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> but hey according to you on page 1 the bulls staff doesn't make those decisions ....but on page 3 they do .


Where the hell did I say the Bulls don't make the decision on if hes cleared to come back or not?

Here's what Derrick was saying back in March when he was cleared by the way. 

http://espn.go.com/blog/chicagobulls/post/_/id/12542/source-rose-cleared-but-hes-not-ready

Which is funny, because if he was saying he wouldn't play until he could dunk off his bad leg...... and then dunked off his bad leg and still sat, well, you do the math there.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

R-Star, you need to settle down on the "Rose is a bitch/coward/pussy" shit in the Bulls forum... you're walking the trolling/baiting line. 

The internet tough guy schtick is old and not a substitute for actual analysis. I did get a kick out of the part where you compared yourself to a professional athlete ("Does anyone here get to take time off...?").. those comparisons are always golden... should we run down the rest of the list of differences between you/us and D-Rose after "gets to take time off from work"? (incidentally, most people can take time off work for an injury).

I also liked the part where we're applauding the oft-injured Danny Granger for coming back and having to shut it down... brilliant. Enjoy the minute restrictions for your tough guy next year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> R-Star, you need to settle down on the "Rose is a bitch/coward/pussy" shit in the Bulls forum... you're walking the trolling/baiting line.
> 
> The internet tough guy schtick is old and not a substitute for actual analysis. I did get a kick out of the part where you compared yourself to a professional athlete ("Does anyone here get to take time off...?").. those comparisons are always golden... should we run down the rest of the list of differences between you/us and D-Rose after "gets to take time off from work"? (incidentally, most people can take time off work for an injury).
> 
> I also liked the part where we're applauding the oft-injured Danny Granger for coming back and having to shut it down... brilliant. Enjoy the minute restrictions for your tough guy next year.


Feel free to directly quote where I'm being a "tough guy"

Seeing as you can't, hows about you calm down trying to throw your weight around as a mod, eh? You don't like what I have to say, that's cool. Trying to twist it around so you can edit it though? Not going to work.

And I'm sorry that I don't think Rose should get over a year off without question. I'm also sorry that you think that because he's an athlete he is above reproach and should get special rules.

Its pretty pathetic when I hear guys pull a "I like you you compared yourself to an athlete." Actually no. What I did was ask why you expect Rose to be held to a special set of standards that the rest of the world isn't allowed to abide by. 


Keep throwing a fit when you don't like what I say. I find it very humorous.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Where the hell did I say the Bulls don't make the decision on if hes cleared to come back or not?
> 
> Here's what Derrick was saying back in March when he was cleared by the way.
> 
> ...


You've omitted the phrase "confidently" when talking about the quote in that article (which is an important qualifier)... but then as I look at the article they never actually quote Rose on the dunking off one leg issue... just that a source mentions that he's waiting until he can confidently do it... how that turned into "Rose says he'll be back the second he can dunk off the leg", well, you do the math.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> You've omitted the phrase "confidently" when talking about the quote in that article (which is an important qualifier)... but then as I look at the article they never actually quote Rose on the dunking off one leg issue... just that a source mentions that he's waiting until he can confidently do it... how that turned into "Rose says he'll be back the second he can dunk off the leg", well, you do the math.


I have done the math. He dunked off either leg. 

Hes good enough to show boat in pre game of life or death playoff games, but not good enough to play in them?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Feel free to directly quote where I'm being a "tough guy"
> 
> Seeing as you can't, hows about you calm down trying to throw your weight around as a mod, eh? You don't like what I have to say, that's cool. Trying to twist it around so you can edit it though? Not going to work.
> 
> ...


You don't think calling someone a "bitch" "pussy" or "coward" is playing the internet tough guy card? Ok R-Star... now that I could quote where you were being a tough guy, does that mean I can ignore the rest of your post and "keep throwing my weight around" as a mod? It would save me from having to read a bunch of red-herring bullshit about how I think athletes are above reproach.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Where the hell did I say the Bulls don't make the decision on if hes cleared to come back or not?
> 
> Here's what Derrick was saying back in March when he was cleared by the way.
> 
> ...





R-Star said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it wasn't the doctor's who came out and told the media Rose was cleared to play, now was it? So saying Thibs and the Bulls have been consistent in their viewpoint on Rose isn't even close to accurate.


this is you on page saying it wasn't the doctors....if not them who?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> You don't think calling someone a "bitch" "pussy" or "coward" is playing the internet tough guy card? Ok R-Star... now that I could quote where you were being a tough guy, does that mean I can ignore the rest of your post and "keep throwing my weight around" as a mod? It would save me from having to read a bunch of red-herring bullshit about how I think athletes are above reproach.


How is me calling Rose out being a tough guy? You want to talk about red-herring's, you kind of just shot yourself in the foot there didn't you?

And I'm sorry if you don't want to talk about how Rose should get special treatment because hes a super duper sports star Dornado. That's your issue, not mine.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> this is you on page saying it wasn't the doctors....if not them who?


When I said it wasn't the doctor who came out to the media, it was me alluding to the fact it was the team telling the media Rose was cleared to play.

I'm not sure where that's confusing.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> When I said it wasn't the doctor who came out to the media, it was me alluding to the fact it was the team telling the media Rose was cleared to play.
> 
> I'm not sure where that's confusing.


once again , actually it was the doctor

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...rose-tom-thibodeau-lot-of-therapeutic-benefit



> ESPNChicago.com, citing a team source, reported Friday that *Rose's doctor has cleared him to play* in games but that Rose has told the team he won't play until he can dunk "confidently off his left foot  in a game situation." The report didn't specify if that physician was Cole, whom the team has made off-limits to reporters.


cole clears , bulls release information .

its pretty straightforward ....just as clear as when i corrected you on that on page 1.

go ahead read the article , take your time , the bulls and thibs have been pretty consistent in saying they are going to wait on derrick to tell them when he ready.

its you on page 1 that says different.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> once again , actually it was the doctor
> 
> http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...rose-tom-thibodeau-lot-of-therapeutic-benefit
> 
> ...


Are we doing semantics now?

If the Bulls released the information, that is them clearing him to play.

Or are you here to argue that they released the information, but didn't agree with it?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> How is me calling Rose out being a tough guy? You want to talk about red-herring's, you kind of just shot yourself in the foot there didn't you?
> 
> And I'm sorry if you don't want to talk about how Rose should get special treatment because hes a super duper sports star Dornado. That's your issue, not mine.


Well, one issue is with the intentionally inflammatory language which is only really meant to bait Bulls fans into an argument in their own forum... I was simply giving fair warning on that front (and mocking you by calling you an internet toughguy, which is pretty hypocritcal, but let's gloss over that). 

To the other issue, I do believe that Derrick Rose should be treated differently at his job than R-Star, I guess... then again you might be able to do your job with a torn ACL, so I don't know how far the discussion can really go... which is why comparing what is acceptable or expected at our jobs when it comes to returning from injury to what is acceptable or expected for an NBA super duper sports star is pretty pointless.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Well, one issue is with the intentionally inflammatory language which is only really meant to bait Bulls fans into an argument in their own forum... I was simply giving fair warning on that front (and mocking you by calling you an internet toughguy, which is pretty hypocritcal, but let's gloss over that).
> 
> [To the other issue, I do believe that Derrick Rose should be treated differently at his job than R-Star, I guess... then again you might be able to do your job with a torn ACL, so I don't know how far the discussion can really go...* which is why comparing what is acceptable or expected at our jobs when it comes to returning from injury to what is acceptable or expected for an NBA super duper sports star is pretty pointless.*


Except it really isn't. 

How many construction workers out there do you think are given the go ahead to rehab until "they feel like coming back"? Derrick does get special treatment. He gets the best doctors and rehab staff in the world to work on his injuries. He gets full pay while he's out. The list of extra's he gets could go on for pages. Which is fine, it comes with the territory of being a superstar, or hell, even a regular NBA player.

That being said, what I take issue with, is the idea that its completely up to him when he should come back. Doctors, fans and multi million dollar contract be damned, Derrick should get to come back when it suits him, not when hes medically cleared to play. I'm sorry, but that doesn't sit well with me. And what really doesn't sit well with me is some peoples star struck reasoning on why sports players should get to do whatever the hell they want.

There's millions of people all around you being rushed back from injury in jobs that take a hell of a lot harder toll than playing basketball 82-100 times a year. And any one of them would be facing either walking papers or an attorney if they refused to come back after being cleared by a doctor. 

Why you guys put these players on pedestals I'll never know. But it does truly disgust me.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Except it really isn't.
> 
> How many construction workers out there do you think are given the go ahead to rehab until "they feel like coming back"? Derrick does get special treatment. He gets the best doctors and rehab staff in the world to work on his injuries. He gets full pay while he's out. The list of extra's he gets could go on for pages. Which is fine, it comes with the territory of being a superstar, or hell, even a regular NBA player.
> 
> ...


You just can't compare an NBA player to a general laborer or construction worker, it doesn't work. If Dr. James Andrews had a hand injury and said "The doctors have cleared me to go back to operating on knees, shoulders, etc..., but I'm not going to perform surgery until I know I can do all of the things I used to be able to do" I don't think people would think twice about it... obviously D-Rose isn't performing surgery... but he's not hauling bricks either. He's risen to a level professionally that is about as selective as it gets... he's at the top of his trade. We didn't put him on a pedestal, he got up there on his own. That might not be satisfying to a regular worker getting rushed back from an injury, but it is what it is. I don't understand the outrage... unless you're outraged by the place that professional athletes have in our society, which seems to be an entirely different topic. Derrick Rose gets to decide when he's ready to come back, within reason (and I assume if he were in breach of contract the Bulls would do something about it at some point). 

As an aside, I would argue that nobody should be rushed back from an injury (and in the course of my work I try to bargain protections for workers in those situations when I can).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> You just can't compare an NBA player to a general laborer or construction worker, it doesn't work. If Dr. James Andrews had a hand injury and said "The doctors have cleared me to go back to operating on knees, shoulders, etc..., but I'm not going to perform surgery until I know I can do all of the things I used to be able to do" I don't think people would think twice about it... obviously D-Rose isn't performing surgery... but he's not hauling bricks either. He's risen to a level professionally that is about as selective as it gets... he's at the top of his trade. We didn't put him on a pedestal, he got up there on his own. That might not be satisfying to a regular worker getting rushed back from an injury, but it is what it is. I don't understand the outrage... unless you're outraged by the place that professional athletes have in our society, which seems to be an entirely different topic. Derrick Rose gets to decide when he's ready to come back, within reason (and I assume if he were in breach of contract the Bulls would do something about it at some point).
> 
> As an aside, I would argue that nobody should be rushed back from an injury (and in the course of my work I try to bargain protections for workers in those situations when I can).


Fair enough. Agree to disagree on this matter.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Fair enough. Agree to disagree on this matter.


Agreed. I can't say that I am not without irrational hate towards a rival player. See LeBron. I definitely enjoy when a call doesn't go his way.


----------

